# Extreme UltraKing Bed - 12 Foot Wide x 10 Foot Long!



## daer0n (May 13, 2008)

Extreme UltraKing Bed *($23743)*. This massive bed is 12 foot wide by 10 foot long! Expect to spend over five figures on this piece of extreme luxury furniture and good luck finding sheets. Great for orgies, basketball players, and trampoline alternatives. Very Very Cool.












Source

Omg the price *faints*
I think i will stick to my puny little queen size one, for that price, i could prolly buy a new car


----------



## Karren (May 13, 2008)

Holy crap, Nuri!!! You could sleep a family of 8 in that thing!! I just have one question...... Why? Lol.

I thought our Queen was big... I don't move around when I sleep and the cat fits nicely between the wife and I.... sideways that is!!

But that bed is unF#*ing believable!!!


----------



## puncturedskirt (May 14, 2008)

Geez, that's HUGE and looks so comfortable but damn, is that expensive!


----------



## KatJ (May 14, 2008)

Yep, I would definately have a new car for that price, but it's really cool!


----------



## Darla (May 14, 2008)

Elton Brand needs a bed that big? I know Candace Parker (ex Tenn basketball star ) is a tall women, but thats a little on the big size.


----------



## akathegnat (May 14, 2008)

Holy crap, you would need a huge room to put that thing in. I have a very tall husband that would love that bed but a cali king will have to do with that price tag!


----------



## pattynsd (May 14, 2008)

Looks great - have to remodel the house to get in --think I would get a new car


----------



## MissElaine (May 14, 2008)

Wow. That would be so much fun! I'm afraid that's the size of most of the bedrooms in our house though! haha


----------



## magosienne (May 16, 2008)

lol ! that's too funny. but if i had it it's probably the only thing that would fit in my bedroom. i think i'll stick to my bed.


----------

